# Here is my lil gang and young buck to start.



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry for the dark pics-best I could do for now.

My new young buck-Chocolate tan








He is still little yet so Ill give him time to grow alone.

















My Satin sisters








Are they chocolate satins?









And my Merle doe








I like her tan belly but I would like to see more spots.









Altogether now

















I keep my 3 females together and the male alone for now maybe. I tried to add him to the females but they attacked the poor little guy. I couldnt leave him, he was looking up and climbing as if to beg me to get him outta there I felt so bad. I think I should give him some time to grow and have plenty of playtime outside the cage with the females to help him befriend them and not get lonely. I think if I add a female to his cage to breed he wont be attacked like that or at least not so badly I hope :roll:


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, your Merle is awesome! I'm going to trade you some babies some day. Some nice long tails too.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

A real group of cuties you have there. Your buck has a good set of ears!  Your Merle doe looks lovely!


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's a close up. I am currently trying to breed her to my buck.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

She's so beautiful, is she blue?


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Im still learning the different colors so im not sure but I think she is just a merle tan. Not getting much feedback but I would like to know her true color.


----------

